# [OOC] The First Age of Man



## Piston Honda (Feb 9, 2014)

An age is coming to an end in Orina.

For the people of this world, life is difficult, for the past few centuries, they have struggled to not only survive in a dangerous ice age, but to survive those cruel orcs who have thrived in the cold days. Most people are nomadic in this dangerous world, keeping away from the watchful eyes of the masters of the age, seeking whatever temporary shelter they can find near food.

You have lived your entire life in this valley, known as Reshturuk, the Valley of Tusks. You’ve seen friends and family enslaved or killed by the Orcs. You have grown tired of the savagery you have seen wrought upon your people. You have learned more than survival, you have learned to fight back.

[sblock=About]
I haven’t DM’d in far too long, and I’m looking to get back into it. Essentially the campaign I’m looking to run focuses on survival in dangerous times and world building, there are currently no permanent safe settlements, metal is a rarity, and with mostly nomadic cultures, finding anyone to work with it is probably more rare. There’s quite a bit of homebrew here to give a theme of survival and discovery. This campaign will also be run under the P6 rules, as this should help the characters be a more powerful presence sooner in levels.

I am looking for 4-5 players. I expect to start by the end of the month (most of the delay on my part is me fussing with Mapping programs). 

* Where is this going?*

The primary goal will be finding and creating a safe-haven and bringing survivors together, if things work and people enjoy it, this has long-term potential.

Potentially, the world could be built around your characters. You could be the heroes who bring your people together, drive out the Orcs from the region and begin building a kingdom. You could be the heroes legends are spoken of, whether true or exceeding your deeds for millenia; you could be the heroes one day memorialized only in mysterious stone statues in the middle of an ancient forest. Your names could exist in the names of a hundred cities across the realms.

Another potential way this goes is for this to serve as one in a series of uprisings, word of your deeds could travel far, even should you fail, perhaps you serve as the martyrs others need.[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Creation]Level 1

20-point build

Max HP at first level, choice of roll or average + 1 at additional levels

Any Core Class but Monk, other classes at GM discretion

2 Traits
*
Starting equipment:* A simple (simple or martial, no exotic) weapons, simple armor (Leather, cloth or Hide), two simple treasure (non-magical, these can be items that you have scavenged or perhaps an heirloom – value not to exceed 10gp each, and GM discretion here), travelling clothes, 3 days worth of food, Vial of an herbal medicine (functions as cure light wounds), 3d4 bronze pieces, Waterskin, belt and backpack.

Expand upon the immediate world in your background, add some sort of landmark. You live in a very large valley that’s been in a wintry state for generations. There are several streams and a large lake that’s mostly frozen in the northern part, the water flows from a large waterfall in the south, amidst the part of the valley that is green in warmer months. As you go further north there are mostly coniferous forests. There are also Orcish settlements about the valley. What do your people call these places, perhaps the elders have passed down names.

Deities, most people revere an entire pantheon, particularly the All-Father, I actually have a long list of deities for this world, you can probably name something your character seeks an individual god of and I will fill that in for you. You are welcome to determine some of the religious rites if you are a divine character.

Every one will be the same race. Most peoples of Orina only know of the existence of their race, and the Orcs. Sentient creatures will be completely alien to them. I'll let you guys determine the race.[/sblock]

[sblock=House Rules]Int above 12 or a rank in linguistics is required to read. Books and other forms of written communication aren’t exactly common.

Since other races are foreign to you, any extra languages will be reserved for the chance you should encounter them. Languages will also require some time to learn them once you decide on them, whether through study if possible or likely exposure.

Survival is a class skill for any class, it will likely be necessary to feed yourselves.

There are no attack penalties on improvised weapons, they are however, likely to be more frail than regular weapons.

Single-use magic items always do full potential (A potion shouldn’t be a crapshoot rule)

Invisible Castle for Dice Rolls.

We will use a Dark Sun style system for Weapon breakage, see below.

I will occasionally ask for a d20 roll, I'll apply modifiers but this is to not give anything away (it's obvious something is up if I just ask for a Perception or Knowledge roll).

I tend to give unique bonus traits based on character backgroun.d[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Breakage]Nonmetal weapons take 2 damage on a Natural 1.

Nonmetal and rusted weapons are damaged on a roll of 2-5.

Metal weapons are damaged on a Natural 1.

Bone and wood weapons can take 3 damage, stone 4, metal 5.

Thrown weapons break nearly automatically on a 1 to 5, an iron thrown weapon breaks after 2 critical failures.

Ranged ammunition breaks on anything less than a 10..

Ranged weapons also suffer damage on a 1 to 5, generally a matter of a broken string.

All numbers are based on the natural dice roll before modifiers. Yes, the broken weapon rate might be high, but it's reasonably easy to scavenge for them.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Nature of Magic and Spell Failure]Arcane Magic of Orina is runic in nature, a character must find or learn runes in some way.

Sorcerors have an advantage of learning them through prophetic visions, wizards must discover runes, often being required to carve them on anything they can, but can keep as many runes as they can find and fit on an object.

Divine is granted through divine visions as well. Clerics and Paladins require a holy symbol.

Druidic magic is learned through trance-like meditation on the mysteries of nature.

Bardic magic is performance based, often a result of focused composition.

Because most magic is completely unknown to these characters there is a chance of failure when using new spells equal to the spell level x 10 on a d100. This chance is reduced by 5 for each success, 1 for a failure. 

The spell isn’t actually wasted in this event, generally there was an error in the rune drawing or verbal parts of the spells. Any starting magic is assumed to have been practiced.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Interest]
*Shayuri
Axel* - Ranged Fighter or Druid
*Voda Vosa* - Melee Fighter
*MasqueradingVampire* - Witch

[/sblock]

[sblock=Currency]
Not frequently used, as most people trade resources directly, bronze is the base for most currency.

1 Oz. Iron or other metal scrap = Approximately 1/10th of a Bronze Piece
Bronze pieces 
1 Oz. Silver = 10 Bronze Pieces
1 Oz. Gold = 100 Bronze Pieces
[/sblock]

[sblock=addendums]
Updated House Rules, bonus traits and requested d20 rolls.

Updated character creation rules, simple or martial weapons may be chosen, no exotic or crossbows.

Updated weapon breakage rules for ranged attacks.

Added currency standards
[/sblock]

Links:
Campaign Wiki
IC Thread
Rogue's Gallery Thread


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, this sounds really cool.  Fun stuff always seems to come up when I'm at my limit of games.   I hope you get a good showing of interest.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2014)

Ya know, I've always wanted to try this whole E6 thing out.

Count me in.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 9, 2014)

Expressing tentative interest.  

Questions...

1. Rune magic - could a wizard utilize runes by scarring or tattooing them on their body?

2. P6 - Is it just that level advancement stops or are there other changes to levels below 6?

3. Other classes - Would a witch be ok? (Seems to fit the flavor)

4. Race - Does all the same race mean no half-breeds? (For example, if the group picks human, could someone play a half-orc?)

Speaking of race, my suggestion is human as it keeps things simple.


----------



## Axel (Feb 9, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Sounds brilliant! I'd love to put my hat in the ring for this one - gritty survival games are cool. 

My thoughts are running in two directions PV wise... First is a fighter, archer archetype. Works with his mind, making ambushes and traps (ranger seemed too obvious and bit quite where I was wanting). Views melee combat as savage and bestial, having watched enough Orc raids. Takes his family duties and protection of the tribe seriously. Hunts in his spare time. 

Second is an outsider, a Druid. Those that become Druids are left for the ice to claim as babies. Reasons range from physically flawed (extra toes or a poorly shaped birthmark) to simply an unnecessary extra mouth. On the fringes of civilisation, Druids are spat on and reviled for their common deformities (as much frostbite related as birth), yet keep true the secrets and history of the old world.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 9, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Expressing tentative interest.
> 
> Questions...
> 
> ...




1. Absolutely, as long as he can read them to prepare them.

2. There are a few changes there, a few feats revised, namely making leadership accessible below 7th level, some spell lists revised. The P6 system also allows continued improvement of a level 6 character through Epic Advancement.

3. Yes that fits in well.

4. No half-breeds. It's almost guaranteed they would have been born to an Orcish settlement, where they would not have been kept alive.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 9, 2014)

Then I shall play either a witch or a wizard, depending on what will fit the group best and where my whimsy ends up taking me.  A woman with a heart of ice, perhaps apprenticed to a vengeful Ice Queen, who has escaped her cruel mistress, but carries with her the lessons of bitterness and frigidity.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 9, 2014)

Axel said:


> Sounds brilliant! I'd love to put my hat in the ring for this one - gritty survival games are cool.
> 
> My thoughts are running in two directions PV wise... First is a fighter, archer archetype. Works with his mind, making ambushes and traps (ranger seemed too obvious and bit quite where I was wanting). Views melee combat as savage and bestial, having watched enough Orc raids. Takes his family duties and protection of the tribe seriously. Hunts in his spare time.
> 
> Second is an outsider, a Druid. Those that become Druids are left for the ice to claim as babies. Reasons range from physically flawed (extra toes or a poorly shaped birthmark) to simply an unnecessary extra mouth. On the fringes of civilisation, Druids are spat on and reviled for their common deformities (as much frostbite related as birth), yet keep true the secrets and history of the old world.




Both cool concepts, I dig the overall concept on Druids, even if you don't run one, this is good canon stuff.




MasqueradingVampire said:


> Then I shall play either a witch or a  wizard, depending on what will fit the group best and where my whimsy  ends up taking me.  A woman with a heart of ice, perhaps apprenticed to a  vengeful Ice Queen, who has escaped her cruel mistress, but carries  with her the lessons of bitterness and frigidity.




"Apprenticed" likely wouldn't be the word. People are nomadic, typically moving with the wild game/where the Orcs aren't, mostly living in tribes that are lucky to get into the double digits in number with most of the people focused entirely on necessary survival skills.


----------



## Axel (Feb 9, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Thanks for the feedback. I must admit to leaning toward the Druid concept, but would be willing to take the other route for party diversity. 

Let me have a sit and think about this PC, and the Druids in the game. Should be able to get back to you tonight with more details. 

Race wise, I'd go human. It makes life easier to understand. Still, any land going bipedal race would work. Dwarves with no metal could be an interesting twist...


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like we could use some muscle, but I'm not too interested in a beat'em'up class.

Maybe a summoner?

Hm.

I will think on this.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 10, 2014)

Piston Honda said:


> "Apprenticed" likely wouldn't be the word. People are nomadic, typically moving with the wild game/where the Orcs aren't, mostly living in tribes that are lucky to get into the double digits in number with most of the people focused entirely on necessary survival skills.




I mean apprenticed in the sense that she learned from an elder, perhaps a tribal shaman, who has since gone on to become some sort of evil Ice Queen type figure.


----------



## Axel (Feb 10, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

To avoid the all-magic party in a world where magic is rare I'm willing to take the archer-warrior route. Should work well!


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 10, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> I mean apprenticed in the sense that she learned from an elder, perhaps a tribal shaman, who has since gone on to become some sort of evil Ice Queen type figure.




OK, gotcha, that makes sense then.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2014)

You can be a druid...it's an entirely different kind of magic...

And I'm still mulling ideas.

It's just hard for me to think of a good idea for a 'primitive melee-focused dude' who's not a barbarian, and I'm not really interested in playing a barbarian.

Hm. A ranger maybe. I dunno. 

So still mulling. 

Edit - Still Mulling! BUT I have more specifics!

I'm looking at either a Synethesist Summoner or a melee-focused ranger using double wield or sword/shield combat styles and who has Orcs as a favored enemy. Either one will be good at melee; a tough combatant.

I do think we need some kind of healing though, so if you want to do an archer/fighter, I can do an Oracle.


----------



## Axel (Feb 11, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Beat em ups don't have to be melee focused. Just have high hp and ac as a secondary role! 

I've got some thoughts on how I can make an archer fighter interesting in the game context. Stay tuned!

I don't really mind who plays what class. Don't let my decisions influence yours! There aren't many no-magic classes, even under P6 rules.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 12, 2014)

Got a Rogue's Gallery page going here, take your time, I'm still working on an Obsidian Portal site, gathering some artwork for that and still recruiting as well.


----------



## Axel (Feb 12, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Ok, thoughts on this archer...
- Belongs to a nomadic tribe. Human??
- Tribal society is matriarchal. Men provide food and protection for their family, their sisters' family and their mothers' family.  And themselves. In that order.
- Women select men as husbands, not the other way round (as it is in Anglo societies)
- Only son, "blessed" with two sisters. Had to become proficient at hunting in order to feed himself. 
- Dour and uncompromising in dedication to tribe and family. Patient and prefers to hunt from ambush/concealed positions than chase after things on a pony. 

Crunch wise, the stats take care of themselves... Feats at 1st level would be point blank shot (duh) and either opening volley or rapid shot. Both if human. Survival, stealth and perception for skills. 

Need to know more about the world before being able to ask why he is "adventuring"


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 12, 2014)

Giving a little more information that may help (Spoilerized for volume):

[sblock=Reshturuk]Reshturuk is a pretty large valley, somewhere around 900 square miles.

The campaign will begin in the Midwestern part of the valley, which is one of the “safer” parts of the valley. The Southern part of the valley actually gets to be green in warm months (it doesn’t get extremely warm), but this has attracted larger Orc tribes who are much more active. The Northlands are much harsher living conditions; a deep winter can easily wipe out an entire tribe, especially if no food preparations were made in warm months. The Orcish presence is believed smaller there, though those who have survived there are said to be extremely fierce. The Central parts of the valley have fewer large raiding parties than the South, with the Orcs tending to stick to their settlements given the opportunity, there are more scouting parties than anything to be found roaming to reduce risk should the party become lost or run low on supplies. The Western part where you are is mostly heavy forest, the Eastern part is a lot more plains/tundra, there are more mammoths there for hunting, but less places to stay out of sight.

The near vicinity is quite hilly, with a number of caves. You have heard rumors of a large settlement of Orcs to the near South. Stone pillars can be found occasionally in the forest, there is also a well known stone tower that extends higher than the trees a couple miles from where you are, no one has found a way inside. The pillars in the forest are mostly not intact, the bases are sunken below the ground, the main feature is vertical fluting, the capitals are square. The tower is largely featureless stone, there are many cracks and there appear to be blocks missing higher up above the tree line.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tribal life]Human tribes are largely nomadic, though they do tend to stay within a certain radius, mostly living in tents and caves, whatever shelters they can find.

Tribes may be as small as a single family to a few families, generally a tribe that reaches between 20 and 30 will splinter into separate tribes, understanding the necessity to survival; larger tribes risk Orcish attention and could suffer severe damage from disease. Most have seen the results of tribes that have run aground of the Orcs, generally there are no survivors.

There is a tendency to intermingle between tribes, but not much in willingness to unite.

Survival typically relies on gathered nuts and berries, foraging wild vegetation and small game, though tribes may have several men folk that are capable of large game hunting, there is a tendency to only let one or two at a time get too far from the settlement out of fear of catastrophic loss. As much of the large game is used as possible. Foraging parties will generally bring back anything that may be of use to the tribe, herbs, fresh water, salts, bones and fallen logs are brought back if possible, trees are seldom intentionally brought down. Boys are generally taught to hunt and butcher from a young age developing their abilities to make weapons as they grow older, girls are traditionally taught skills such as pottery and sewing, with tanning being taught as they grow older.  

People tend to keep few animals, horses and wild dogs are occasionally raised for protection and travel. Horses are likely to be used as pack animals, pulling carts for those fortunate enough to have the materials.
Magic-users are extremely rare, and if known shunned, often to the point of being complete outcasts from their tribe, adepts tend to learn their ways in secret.

The tribes local to your location are matriarchal. 

There is very little awareness for the people of the valley of anything before the Orcs and ice, many of the secrets are kept by the Druids, who are often avoided and spoken of very little by the tribes, a learned wizard may or may not know a few things based on the runes he has found.[/sblock]

[sblock=Potential starting points]As far as a starting point for why a character would be adventuring, a primary one would be survival and protection, an outcast would seek protection for themselves. A loyal tribesman might be more inspired to seek out ways to protect their people, and in that, might not be inspired to venture far from his people if he doesn’t know that they are somewhat safe.

I prefer to provide as much of a sandbox as possible, I’m only going to suggest a goal of finding a way to create a safe fortification for your people, which will likely involve reducing threats in the immediate region.[/sblock]

If you need further information about the region, let me know what you need.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay, now I have several different ideas...hee hee...so to help me pick one, I want to get some reactions from y'all. Don't worry, this isn't a case of me letting other people decide for me. It'll be my choice in the end. I just want more data to factor into my decision; some outside perspectives.

I especially would like to hear from our player who is contemplating a Witch, as I want to make sure our backgrounds and abilities are distinct and don't take away from each other's thunder. 

We have:

*Niraya the Lost* - A figure of some superstition to the tribe, she was found during the migration between shelters last season; alone and afraid and desperate for help. Skilled enough to be of use around the village, young and pretty enough to be marriageable, she was taken in. Since then strange things have occasionally happened around her, and talk of witchery has started to spread. Niraya would like very much to prove her loyalty to her adopted people, and is willing to take risks to do so.
- Niraya is either: A synthesist summoner, an Oracle of some stripe (other than Flame), or a druidess.

Hooks: What happened to the people she was with before? She has been unwilling to discuss it much so far. What is the origin of her strange powers? Does she know anything dangerous, or useful? Does she mean good or ill for the people of the valley? 

*Aridha the Prodigal* - Some time ago, one family of the tribe broke away to seek better fortunes elsewhere, into the forests to the west. They were never heard of again, until recently. A young woman claiming to be their daughter came to the tribe, dressed in hides and bearing rough-made weapons that she fights like a demon with. Fierce of demeanor, she is a skilled hunter, and seems especially fond of hunting the most dangerous of prey; Orcs.
- Aridha is a dual wielding Skirmisher Ranger (the variant that has no spells).

Hooks: What happened to her parents? What did they encounter in the western woods, and why has she come back? In addition to having a frothing hate-on for orcs, she has a keen interest in the strange stonework found out there, and a hunger for knowledge unusual for mere hunters.

*Annika the Summerborn* - Born and raised in the tribe, Annika has always been something of a ray of sunlight even in the darkest times. Possessed of a vitality and passion that never seems to ebb, she causes trouble oftentimes, but lifts spirits as well. Ever since she revealed her magic, the tribe has been torn between those who argue her powers might help them, and those who revile and distrust her witchcraft. Frustratingly for her allies, Annika refuses to hold herself back, or put a basket over her light, and claims that she can bring 'summer' to the tribe; or the tribe to summer. But to win over the people, she must back her mad words with deeds...and that's exactly what she will do.
- Annika is an Oracle of the Flame mystery.

Hooks: Annika claims to know things because of visions and whispers...but where do they come from? Does the fire seek to renew the tribe's fortunes, or burn them to ruin? And will the split she's creating in the tribe overcome their bonds of fellowship, leading to open conflict, or even dividing it into two?


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 12, 2014)

I could be the beat-em up guy, if your not comfortable with the role Shayuri.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh, I'm totally good with it. Niraya and Aridha both can be Beat-em-up characters.

Niraya's summoner variant is by far the most straight-up powerful of my ideas, in fact, in that role. When she suits up in her Eidolon, she actually makes me wince a bit, for a 1st level character.

Aridha's a strong second place, who can actually do a bit more damage but isn't quite as durable.

My reservation about them is that neither has much party support/healing.

Now witches can heal pretty well in Pathfinder...depending on their choice of hexes...so this may not be a concern. But in case it is, and to free our witch to try other things, I have some Oracle concepts too.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm perfectly content to be the healer if that's what the party needs.  Is it?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2014)

You don't have to be. 

I have several ideas for either a druid or an oracle that could capably fill that role.

It's more a question of what you're already planning to do with your winter witch, and if you see that character as being a healer.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 13, 2014)

It'll make sense with the character's backstory.  Rejecting her mentor's more evil teachings and trying to help people, though she's still cold and dispassionate about it.


----------



## Axel (Feb 13, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Would it make sense for all the PCs to be from the same tribe?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2014)

It felt to me from the description we were from the same tribe, yar...though individual backgrounds may vary, and how we became part of that tribe may not be as simple as 'we were born there.' 

MasqVamp, okay then, I shall leave the healing to you and focus on being something appropriately melee basheriffic.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 13, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> It felt to me from the description we were from the same tribe, yar...though individual backgrounds may vary, and how we became part of that tribe may not be as simple as 'we were born there.'




This is pretty accurate, it does make sense to have at least one person as a natural member of the tribe, transients will likely be accepted if they can be of assistance to the tribe unless they should show off anything unnatural. The beginning of the game will coincide with the beginning of the tribe's next migration, so it is possible to be an outsider and come into contact with them very soon into things rather than already being assimilated. This would certainly be how a Druid would be handled thanks to Axel's lovely background for them. So if your character has reason to be a drifter, it's fine, we just need at least one person with a connection with the locals.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, not too keen on deformity, so I'll go with Niraya as a Summoner then.

As a stranger from outside the tribe, that'll give me a nice narrative niche...


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2014)

Presuming Piston Honda approves the synthesist summoner for play...  He did say core only in his original character creation rules.


----------



## Axel (Feb 13, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

I'm flabbergasted that a thought bubble on character options is going to make it into campaign lore! Doubly so as I didn't even go that route.

My PC is more than happy to be the link to "Civilisation". All you hippy magic types better do some fast talking, coz we don't like your kind round 'ere.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2014)

Oof...he said core only? I totally missed that!

Hm, but I've made no secret I was considering it, and he never said it wasn't allowed either.

Piston, what are your thoughts on this?

Does 'core only' mean we can only use the main Pathfinder book for character generation options?


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 13, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Oof...he said core only? I totally missed that!
> 
> Hm, but I've made no secret I was considering it, and he never said it wasn't allowed either.
> 
> ...




Other classes are GM Discretion only, let me look it up and I'll get back to you, my familiarity with a lot of the later classes isn't the best, but the rule is more of a way to control classes that don't really fit into the campaign theme than anything.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2014)

Understood. I'll wait for your okay then. I have plenty of concepts to develop, so even if you nix it it there's no problem.

For what it's worth, the pathfinder SRD has all the relevant information in it.

Synthesist is one of the alternate class options presented down at the bottom of the entry.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 13, 2014)

Quick question - Can I reflavor one of the standard critters available as a witch's familiar into something more appropriate to the setting/campaign?  Like a viviparous lizard with the same stats (and familiar benefits) as a standard toad?


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 13, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Quick question - Can I reflavor one of the standard critters available as a witch's familiar into something more appropriate to the setting/campaign?  Like a viviparous lizard with the same stats (and familiar benefits) as a standard toad?




Yes. Familiars/companions should be setting appropriate, if something isn't statted but can easily use another creature's stats, go for it.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 13, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Understood. I'll wait for your okay then. I have plenty of concepts to develop, so even if you nix it it there's no problem.
> 
> For what it's worth, the pathfinder SRD has all the relevant information in it.
> 
> Synthesist is one of the alternate class options presented down at the bottom of the entry.




From what I'm reading, it's a potent and complicated class, but anything optimized can pack a serious punch. However, with this having the level cap and scarcity, you shouldn't get into God mode, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 13, 2014)

Axel said:


> I'm flabbergasted that a thought bubble on character options is going to make it into campaign lore! Doubly so as I didn't even go that route.




It was a neat concept, I'll be expanding on it a little, but I like things that can add to giving a different flavor to my campaigns. It'll be interesting to see what happens should you run across them.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2014)

Piston, yeah, I've never played one but I can see why it could have gotten that reputation.

My initial build shows that the character is very powerful for a 1st level character, while the Eidolon is in play. Without the Eidolon, the character is limited to fairly weaksauce spells (useful mostly for buffing) and the Summon Monster ability which is useful, but not out of whack with what other casters of the level can do.

With the Eidolon, the character can do respectable damage, and has some pretty high defenses. Damage and AC are comparable to a well-built and equipped fighter of equal level. Effective hit points are quite high though, due to the Eidolon's contribution.

In theory this is balanced in part by the fact that the Eidolon can't be resummoned quickly if destroyed or dismissed, and precludes other summons while active. In this game, there's an additional limit of it being obviously unnatural, and inhuman, and all of the problems attendent to that (can't really walk around in a village with it summoned). That means the character can't always count on having it when it's needed. 

I think it'd be interesting to see how it plays out, but I'd totally understand if you'd rather I went with something more conventional. I have concepts that make even a fairly vanilla-build ranger interesting enough for me to want to play.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2014)

Shayuri, your characters are always really cool.  I look forward to seeing how you skin the eidolon.  No pressure.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 14, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> I think it'd be interesting to see how it plays out, but I'd totally understand if you'd rather I went with something more conventional. I have concepts that make even a fairly vanilla-build ranger interesting enough for me to want to play.




I'm interested in seeing how it plays out myself, so I'm completely fine with it as long as no one else has any issues with it.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's my draft build and background. I'll be tweaking it as I go, but this gives a pretty good idea where I'm going with it.

*Niraya*
Female Human Summoner 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common

[sblock=Appearance]TBA[/sblock]

[sblock=Statistics]Str: 08 (-1)  
Dex: 14 (+2) 5
Con: 16 (+3) 5
Int: 10 (+0) 
Wis: 12 (+1) 
Cha: 16 (+3) 10

Hit Points: 11
Armor Class: 12 (10 + 2 Dex)
Initiative: +2
BAB: +0
CMD: +0
Speed: 30'

Saves
Fort: +3
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Melee: 
Ranged: 

Trait:
Frontier-Forged: +1 Perception, +1 Survival checks to find food in wild
Convincing Liar: +1 Bluff, Bluff is class skill

Feats
Class: Light armor, Simple weapons
B Spell Focus: Conjuration
1 Augment Summons

Racial Abilities
+2 Con
Bonus Feat
Extra Skill points
Favored Class: Summoner
- +1 skill point

Class Abilities: Synthesist Summoner
Cantrips
Eidolon
Fused Link (caster can sacrifice HP to prevent damage to it)
Summon Monster 1 (Std action, 3+3/day)

Skills 
Bluff +8 (1 rnk + 3 cha + 3 class + 1 trait)
Handle Animal +7 (1 rnk + 3 cha + 3 class)
Perception +3 (1 rnk + 1 wis + 1 trait)
Survival +5 (1 rnk + 1 wis + 3 class) +1 to find food

Languages: Common

Spellcasting (Summoner CL1, DC13)
Spell slots
1 - 2

Known
0 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Guidence
1 Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Weapons
Shortspear

Armor
Leather Armor

Equipment
3 days of food
Waterskin
Backpack
Compass (treasure), 10gp
Cold Weather Outfit (clothing, treasure), 8gp
Bedroll, 1bc
Mess Kit, 2bc
Vial of Herbal Medicine (CLW)

Money 
2 bronze bitcoin
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4405438/[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]No one's quite sure what went wrong with Niraya; least of all the girl herself. It started with dreams. Vivid and intense...some bad, some good...of strange vistas and stranger creatures. Of rains of fire, and endless storms, and things there were no words for. Most thought her mad, and treated her and her family with pity...for sooner or later they would have to do what was necessary when the girl was eating more than the productive members of the family could make up for. However, the girl proved to have a knack with animals and found ways to pull her weight by convincing them to pull theirs. After a while, people in the tribe got used to their young animal tamer being...eccentric, and life went on.

For awhile.

But the strangeness of Niraya's dreams could not be contained to the sleeping world. As she got older, there were glimpses of -things- in her tent; her parents finally made her get one of her own. Whenever she slept they scuttled around like rats, just out of sight. People avoided her, and Niraya found herself more and more isolated...but since no one wanted to upset her, and the disturbances happened while she was sleeping, she didn't understand why.

Then one day, everything changed. Niraya was minding a handful of goats while they foraged, when a handful of lean, rangy wolves streamed from the forest. She called for help and stood with the panicky goats with her spear...but unless help came right away there was no chance she could save them, and might well perish herself. Unbidden in her mind a word appeared. A name. Niraya shouted it, and it felt as if something was opening inside her. There was a rush, like a wind, and suddenly there was a dog there among the goats. As a wolf descended, the dog attacked, grabbing the wolf by its neck and shaking!

Two other tribesmen came up just in time to see the dog killed by another pair of wolves...it faded away as it died, as if it had never been there at all. Stunned, Niraya spoke the name again, her voice a bare whisper.

Another dog appeared, exactly the same as before. Between this new dog, and the reinforcements, the wolves were driven away. This success though opened the door to accusations of witchcraft; accusations Niraya couldn't refute. She'd touched something all right...for the first time on purpose...and made herself into a door between the world of her dreams and the real world. Confused and afraid for herself, she was in no condition to offer defense against the superstitious angst of the tribe.

Her parents intervened, and convinced the others to simply send her away, never to return...rather than something messier and more final. She was given some basic supplies, and sent from the tribe's lands to seek her fortune...or as most assumed, to eventually die in the cold, or at the hands of an orc patrol.[/sblock]

[sblock=Eidolon Form]
Medium Bipedal Outsider
Temp HP: 11
AC 15
Move 30
Init +1
Str 18, Dex 12, Con 13
Special Qualities
- Darkvision 60'
- Share Spells

Attacks
- Claws, +5/+5, 1d4+4/1d4+4

Evolutions 
Limbs
- Arms (free)
- Legs (free)
Claws (free)
Ability Increase (Str), 2
Improved Natural Armor, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm interested. If you have place, I'll love to submit a warrior. Stoic, determined and with a dog.


----------



## Axel (Feb 14, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

[MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION]: what's the plan for starting equipment and gold?
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]: I reckon there might be scope for some overlap between our characters. Fancy being siblings?


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 14, 2014)

Axel said:


> @_*Piston Honda*_ : what's the plan for starting equipment and gold?
> @_*Shayuri*_ : I reckon there might be scope for some overlap between our characters. Fancy being siblings?




*Starting equipment:* A simple (simple or martial, no exotic)  weapons, simple armor (Leather, cloth or Hide), two simple treasures  (non-magical, these can be items that you have scavenged or perhaps an  heirloom – value not to exceed 10gp each, and GM discretion here),  traveling clothes, 3 days worth of food, Vial of an herbal medicine  (functions as cure light wounds), 3d4 bronze pieces (First post has currency information).

This wasn't specified before, but the weapon is stone (and I should probably go over weaponcraft, I have a big mess of notes on all kinds of stuff  ), unless you go with a bow, which would be wood, obviously, but the arrowheads are probably stone.  I'm nondescript on what the treasures could be because it could open up some additional hooks.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 14, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm interested. If you have place, I'll love to submit a warrior. Stoic, determined and with a dog.




I've got room for one or two more depending on if Rangerjohn is interested, so welcome aboard.  Thus far we have a Summoner, then likely a witch and ranged fighter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's the build, I'll work on the fluff later on. I'm taking some liberties here, you'll tell me if I can't. I would like to replace my treasures, combined with the feat Rich parents to get the falichon and breatplate, representing a family heirloom of a warrior clam perhaps. 

*Hang Shemin*

*Story*:



```
[B]Name[/B]: Hang Shemin
[B]Class[/B]: Fighter 1
[B]Race[/B]: Human
[B]Size[/B]: Medium
[B]Gender[/B]: Male


Str: 14/16 +3		Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2		BAB: +1		HP: 26
Con: 14 +2		CM bonus: +4	CM defense: 16
Int: 14 +2		Speed: 20'	
Wis: 12 +1		Init: +2	
Cha: 08 -1		ACP: -2		

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +6    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 16

                           Base   Mod  Misc    Total
Fort:                      2      +2           +4
Ref:                       0      +2           +2
Will:                      0      +1           +1

[b]Weapon		Attack		Damage	Critical[/b]
MW Falichon		+6		2d4+4	18-20x2
Guisarme		+4		2d4+4	x2
Longbow 		+3		1d8	x3

Languages: Common,

Abilities: 
Human: +2 Str, bonus feat, bonus skill.

Feats and traits: 
Fighter feats ( Profs + (F))
Quick draw (F)
Godless healing
Rich parents
Weapon focus (Falichon)

Special abilities: 
Godless healing: heals 1d8 as a move action once per day.


Skills               Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Climb			1	+3	-2      +4
Intimidate		1	-1              +3
Ride			1	+2	-2	+3
Survival		1	+1		+5
Swim			1	+3	-2	+4



Equipment:            

Masterwork Breastplate				(30lb, 350gp)
Masterwork Falichon				(8lb, 375gp)
Guisarme					(12lb, 9gp)
Crowbar						(5lb, 2gp)
Flint and steel					(--lb, 1gp)
Blanket for winter				(3lb, 5sp)
Backpack					(2lb, 2gp)
Grappling hook					(4lb, 1gp)
Rope						(10lb, 1gp)
Longbow						(3lb, 75gp)
Torch x10					(1lb, 1sp)
Waterskin					(4lb, 1gp)
3 days worth of food               (6lb, 0gp)
Vial of herbal medicine              (1lb, 0gp)
      
Quin the Dog	25gp
HP: 23		Init: +1
AC: 13		Speed: 40'
Bite: +2, 1d4+1 dmgx2
+4 Fort, +3 Ref, +1 Will
Traits: Low light vision, +4 to survival (tracking), Scent, Acrobatic jump.
Tricks: Nrmal tricks plus Track and Come
Perception +8, Stealth +5, Survival +1

       
Money: 57 gp
```


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2014)

Siblings is possible...I wouldn't mind redoing the backstory to include that idea.

So you'd be the big brother who decides to go with her when she's drummed outta town? 

My original plan was to have Niraya be discovered by the PC tribe, low on food and cold and getting desperate. That would give her a pretty powerful motivation to try to prove herself useful to the new tribe and gain the favor of the PCs. She was going to -lie through her teeth- about her origins and claim she was from a tribe that had been attacked by orcs, and didn't know if anyone else had survived.

That would set up the very entertaining possibility that the PCs would one day encounter her actual former tribe and learn the truth. Tee hee.

Having a sibling along doesn't mean this basic plan can't work...but it does remove a lot of the 'desperate and alone' motivation that I was going to use to try to bind her to the PCs and their tribe. Even one other person really takes some of the pressure off in a survival situation. And of course, they can both decide to lie...or even disagree between themselves about whether or not to do so (which would be fun too)...but a lie shared is a lie easier to crack open. 

So I think if they are to be traveling together, perhaps a different story of how they join the PC tribe might be in order. Any ideas about that?


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 14, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> Here's the build, I'll work on the fluff later on. I'm taking some liberties here, you'll tell me if I can't. I would like to replace my treasures, combined with the feat Rich parents to get the falichon and breatplate, representing a family heirloom of a warrior clam perhaps.
> [sblock=Hang]
> *Hang Shemin*
> 
> ...




I’m going to have to veto quite a bit here, Rich Parents in the setting would mean that your family has its own personal goat.  So, swap that feat out. Remember that metal is extremely scarce, if you went with a grappling hook or a crowbar as a treasure, they would likely be rusted and fragile as blacksmithing is a lost art, the grappling hook could potentially be bone, but would still be at risk for breakage.

I’m also not sure how your HP worked out to 26.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2014)

Piston, is a compass okay for a treasure?

I was thinking it was something that Niraya's father found when he was out foraging once long ago...perhaps in one of those old ruins, or in a crumbling lockbox that had been half-exposed by a recent rain. They don't really know what it is, but they've figured out that the little needle always points one way, which has obvious utility regardless.

Not sure what the other treasure is. Maybe some silk rope or something...going over the giant, huge list of nonmagic equipment now.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 14, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Piston, is a compass okay for a treasure?
> 
> I was thinking it was something that Niraya's father found when he was out foraging once long ago...perhaps in one of those old ruins, or in a crumbling lockbox that had been half-exposed by a recent rain. They don't really know what it is, but they've figured out that the little needle always points one way, which has obvious utility regardless.
> 
> Not sure what the other treasure is. Maybe some silk rope or something...going over the giant, huge list of nonmagic equipment now.




That'd be fine, you won't be able to read the characters on it, regardless of whether or not your character can read.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2014)

Indeed! They will know it always points 'that way.' The significance of 'that way' is lost on them, but they know it's always that direction.

So it's still useful as a navigational aid.

Hm. Cold weather gear might be nice too...or a 1 person tent...those'd both fit in the 10gp range.

So is a bronze piece roughly equivalent in buying power to a 'gold piece.'? Or a silver piece? Just in terms of selecting starting gear from the list.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 14, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Indeed! They will know it always points 'that way.' The significance of 'that way' is lost on them, but they know it's always that direction.
> 
> So it's still useful as a navigational aid.
> 
> ...




Roughly a silver piece.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay...do we start with anything else? Like...a waterskin? Flint and steel?

Even these things are a gp, which places it outside of our starting budget, but are pretty basic pieces of equipment.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 14, 2014)

Prices are so screwy. There are spears you can get for a gold piece. Grumble.

A waterskin and belt / basic pack of some sort can be assumed as things characters would have. Since nearly everyone travels, tribes use every part of an animal possible.  And it’s assumed with a simple survival check you can get a fire going with rocks or sticks, so flint and steel are unnecessary. Anything that would be part of the wandering lifestyle that is more exotic in vanilla D&D and is a bit overpriced, just bring it up here, it’ll likely be cheaper if it’s something that can be made easily.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2014)

Hehe. There's a definite 'tilt' in the costs towards the things adventurers need most...and of course, it's all there on the assumption that once you get to 2nd or 3rd level, most mundane equipment is so effectively cheap that its cost is negligible, so there's not a lot of effort put into getting the specific cost of a 1sp bedroll economically realistic, when adventurers have hundreds of GP in expected wealth by level 2. 

Okay, I've updated Niraya's character sheet with inventory.

Thanks for the clarifications, Piston!


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 14, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Hehe. There's a definite 'tilt' in the costs towards the things adventurers need most...and of course, it's all there on the assumption that once you get to 2nd or 3rd level, most mundane equipment is so effectively cheap that its cost is negligible, so there's not a lot of effort put into getting the specific cost of a 1sp bedroll economically realistic, when adventurers have hundreds of GP in expected wealth by level 2.
> 
> Okay, I've updated Niraya's character sheet with inventory.
> 
> Thanks for the clarifications, Piston!




Yeah, makes it a pain to translate into a bartering economy where most people are self-sufficient and much more interested in you bringing them some fresh game than a handful of coins. 

In case anyone else needs clarification on anything, I'll be out of town over the weekend, I did not collapse under the weight of looking for all the silly little things. 

Probably.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2014)

Piston Honda said:


> I’m going to have to veto quite a bit here, Rich Parents in the setting would mean that your family has its own personal goat.  So, swap that feat out. Remember that metal is extremely scarce, if you went with a grappling hook or a crowbar as a treasure, they would likely be rusted and fragile as blacksmithing is a lost art, the grappling hook could potentially be bone, but would still be at risk for breakage.
> 
> I’m also not sure how your HP worked out to 26.




Your word is final, but I would like to explain my ideas first a little more throughoutly: 
I took rich parents to give some sense of leadership/nobility/fame to the character. I thought of him as the son of a tribe leader, who has been passing the sword/whatever from father to son, with the knowledge of how to preserve it, being the symbol of the tribe chief/leader. So anyeays, wanted to explain it a little more, no problem at all if you decide to veto it regardless
The crowbad and grappling hook I assumed would be either wooden or stone.
I still didn't, just put a number there. Will correct.


----------



## Axel (Feb 15, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Siblings might be a stretch... Cousins could work (fathers were brothers?). Would mean you don't have to lie quite so much, I guess.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, she wouldn't be lying to your character. She'd be lying to the other characters. And you'd need to lie too, or expose her as lying.

Or...oh, maybe I'm misunderstanding?

Are you saying that you'd be a family member from a different tribe? Like her dad's brother moved away one day to join another tribe? Or maybe her dad's sister married into another tribe...whichever...

Because if so...that'd be interesting. That'd give another layer to the whole thing, for sure...since she'd basically be claiming that other relatives of yours were all killed. Hee hee...


----------



## Axel (Feb 15, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Got there in the end I think.  Could be entertaining and awkward at the same time. 

No reason we've met each other before, but it could make party intro easier.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 17, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> Your word is final, but I would like to explain my ideas first a little more throughoutly:
> I took rich parents to give some sense of leadership/nobility/fame to the character. I thought of him as the son of a tribe leader, who has been passing the sword/whatever from father to son, with the knowledge of how to preserve it, being the symbol of the tribe chief/leader. So anyeays, wanted to explain it a little more, no problem at all if you decide to veto it regardless
> The crowbad and grappling hook I assumed would be either wooden or stone.
> I still didn't, just put a number there. Will correct.




I get that, but in this campaign, scarcity is a major adversity for all people. The trait, especially giving that weapon and armor would really negate a major game component before it's even started, the intention being that you won't see anything like that for possibly quite some time, and there should be a feeling of really having earned that sort of equipment. As well, those are the sort of things that would attract a lot of potentially unwanted attention upon a tribe. A stone crowbar would work, the grappling hook could be stone as well, I don't think you'd want either of those things as wood, especially once you're forty feet up.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 18, 2014)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION],  [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6755061]MasqueradingVampire[/MENTION],  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]

Intention is to start Sunday or Monday, so if you guys need any additional info to get your characters ready, let me know, Rogue's Gallery page is here. Shayuri your character is good.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2014)

Very well, I'll scratch something else then. Just so I get it clear, what kind of weapons could be stone made, besides the obvious (axe, mace)


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 18, 2014)

Bladed weapons can be obsidian or flint-based, main things off-limits before getting to exotic weapons are cross-bows (mechanical, doesn't exist), chain-based weapons (an improvised flail with rope might be possible), a rapier would have to be metal based (most people making weapons to defend themselves would likely be making something much more practical).

Note: This is based on the Core Rulebook, if you find something out of any of the other books, I'll need to look at it first, but that should help.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2014)

Take a look at spears. They're pretty solid, overall. That's what I gots.


----------



## Axel (Feb 18, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Spears are good. They're a very under rated weapon in PF generally. And they're cheap, so easy to make cold iron etc in high fantasy games. 

This might be taking the piss a little, but thought I'd throw it out there... Composite longbow (with str bonus?!) as a starting weapon? "Easily" built using laminated bone, horn and rendered animal fats as a glue. Strings are typically cloth or animal tendon/gut. 

Dates noted. Working on it at the moment. Usual excuses about kids and work...*grumbles*


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 18, 2014)

Axel said:


> Spears are good. They're a very under rated weapon in PF generally. And they're cheap, so easy to make cold iron etc in high fantasy games.
> 
> This might be taking the piss a little, but thought I'd throw it out there... Composite longbow (with str bonus?!) as a starting weapon? "Easily" built using laminated bone, horn and rendered animal fats as a glue. Strings are typically cloth or animal tendon/gut.
> 
> Dates noted. Working on it at the moment. Usual excuses about kids and work...*grumbles*




I can ok a Composite Longbow, but the Strength bonus will require something stronger than deer or other forest game bone. 

No need to make a major rush on everything, if you can have stats and a basic background, background can be expanded on as you get time since the pace for pbp doesn't really necessitate everything be there immediately.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 18, 2014)

Just need to find the time.  Probably tomorrow (Wednesday) evening at the earliest.  (Thank goodness equipment is limited...that's my least favorite part of character creation.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Quotes:
"Gods? Gods?! There's no god, none that cares for us anyway."
"See for yourself the reality, grasp it and take it. And quit complaining."
"So you want to test your mettle against me? A poor choice."


*Story*:

Sheng was a strange kid. Some say it was because his parents died in an orc raid. He was capable of doing anything, and questioning everything, even the most mainstream things about his tribe. He was schooled more than once for defying the All-Father, but to no avail. The kid was a skeptic and a cynic. Sheng made friends with most of the tribesmen, learning what he could. He learnt to fight from the guards, to survive from the hunters, even he mastered a cantrip in secret thanks to the tribe's alchemist.
He enjoyed a good fight when a young men, and few could outmatch him. It was not his strength, of which he didn't lack, but its combination with his wits, his nimble moves and stamina. He trained in the use of many weapons, mastering anything that fell in his hands. He was a promising young man, the only thing troublesome was his defiance to authority. To authority and to the gods, which the priest just couldn't warp his head around. Unable to convince the other tribesmen to convince Sheng, nor undermine his name in front of the council of elders, the priest decided to plant false evidence in his adobe house. Evidence that would incriminate him of dealing with the orcs. 
The tribe was outraged, feeling betrayed. His friends turned into foes, and accused him. He pledged innocence but the evidence planted was so terrible, not even his reputation could stand it. He was forced to leave, and never come back. 
As Sheng looked back, he could see the mischievous grin in the priest's face. He swore to himself that one day he would kill that bastard. 
Months passed in the wilderness, and Sheng had to steel himself, be ruthless. There was no place for compassion in the wild, he had to learn to kill or die.





```
[B]Name[/B]: Sheng Shemin
[B]Class[/B]: Fighter 1
[B]Race[/B]: Human
[B]Size[/B]: Medium
[B]Gender[/B]: Male


Str: 14/16 +3		Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2		BAB: +1		HP: 13
Con: 14 +2		CM bonus: +4	CM defense: 17
Int: 14 +2		Speed: 30'	
Wis: 12 +1		Init: +2	
Cha: 08 -1		ACP: -2		

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  

Total
Armor:          10    +4    +3    +2    +0    +0    +1    

20
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 17

                           Base   Mod  Misc    Total
Fort:                      2      +2           +4
Ref:                       0      +2           +2
Will:                      0      +1           +1

[b]Weapon		Attack		Damage	Critical

[/b]
Scimitar		+4		1d6+3	18-20x2
Kukri			+4		1d4+3	18-20x2
Guisarme		+4		2d4+4	x3
Javaline		+3		1d6	x2

Languages: Common, 2 languages left

Abilities: 
Human: +2 Str, bonus feat, bonus skill.

Feats and traits: 
Fighter feats ( Profs + (F))
Quick draw (F)
Shield focus
Dodge 
Killer (T)
Magical talent (Create water)


Skills               Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Climb			1	+3	-2      +5
Handle Animal		1	-1              +3
Ride			1	+2	-2	+4
Survival		1	+1		+5
Swim			1	+3	-2	+5



Equipment:            

Hide armor				(30lb)
Scimitar				(8lb)
Guisarme					(12lb)
Kukri						(5lb)
Javaline						(2lb)
Flint and steel					(--lb,1gp)
Belt					(-lb)
Backpack					(2lb)
Waterskin					(4lb)
Herbal mix
3 days worth of food
```


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2014)

Heya Vosa!

I think either you didn't catch the part where our beginning equipment was houseruled, or those house rules have changed from when I looked at them. You've got a loooooot more stuff than anyone could ever afford with them. 

I'm curious about the background too. Was the tribe he got kicked out of the same as the tribe the PCs are starting with? Or has he recently joined the PC's tribe, similar to my character?


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 18, 2014)

Vosa, starting equipment is houseruled, see below, anything that might be standard adventuring fare and highly simple to make can probably be thrown in. Bronze pieces are roughly worth a silver piece, some things are negotiable, the joys of not using a default setting.  I like where the character is going though. I think we've just got to get your equipment worked out and whether or not your PC has already met with the local tribe.*

Starting equipment:* A simple (simple or martial, no exotic)  weapons, simple armor (Leather, cloth or Hide), two simple treasure  (non-magical, these can be items that you have scavenged or perhaps an  heirloom – value not to exceed 10gp each, and GM discretion here),  travelling clothes, 3 days worth of food, Vial of an herbal medicine  (functions as cure light wounds), 3d4 bronze pieces, Waterskin, belt and  backpack.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2014)

Piston Honda said:


> Vosa, starting equipment is houseruled, see below, anything that might be standard adventuring fare and highly simple to make can probably be thrown in. Bronze pieces are roughly worth a silver piece, some things are negotiable, the joys of not using a default setting.  I like where the character is going though. I think we've just got to get your equipment worked out and whether or not your PC has already met with the local tribe.*
> 
> Starting equipment:* A simple (simple or martial, no exotic)  weapons, simple armor (Leather, cloth or Hide), two simple treasure  (non-magical, these can be items that you have scavenged or perhaps an  heirloom – value not to exceed 10gp each, and GM discretion here),  travelling clothes, 3 days worth of food, Vial of an herbal medicine  (functions as cure light wounds), 3d4 bronze pieces, Waterskin, belt and  backpack.




Ok, so I can't have all the weapons I have then. That could change stuff a bit. So its only one weapon, then I could use the two treasures to get weapons of less than 10gp? and then the 3d4 bronce pieces.
Did I got it right this time?
About Sheng being already in the tribe or not, I'm open to suggestions. The case would be similar to Shayuri's character. Perhaps the new tribe finds him? It would make for nice RP with the summoner, you know, she already being there.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 19, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> Ok, so I can't have all the weapons I have then. That could change stuff a bit. So its only one weapon, then I could use the two treasures to get weapons of less than 10gp? and then the 3d4 bronce pieces.
> Did I got it right this time?
> About Sheng being already in the tribe or not, I'm open to suggestions. The case would be similar to Shayuri's character. Perhaps the new tribe finds him? It would make for nice RP with the summoner, you know, she already being there.




You got it, the studded leather would also be brought down to typical Leather armor or Hide if you prefer. If you're taking extra weapons, the highest price one would be your starting weapon, which would be stone or whatever's practical for it. The extra weapons being treasures found on his travels, if you're giving up these spots for something expendable I'll allow for rusted metal there. Main difference being some extra damage they can withstand.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2014)

Great, so how does this sound:

Main weapon: Rusted metal scimitar
1st treasure: Kukri
2nd treasure: guisarme
I guess I can buy javalines with the bronze pieces, if not I get a sling.
I'll take hide armor.

Another wuestion: What about the shield? Do I need to expend a treasure in it?


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 19, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> Great, so how does this sound:
> 
> Main weapon: Rusted metal scimitar
> 1st treasure: Kukri
> ...




Javelins can be purchased for a bronze a piece. 

Shields, light wood for 3 bronze, heavy wood 7 bronze. It's nothing ornate, barely more than part of the tree shaped into a shield.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2014)

Rolling "wealth" for Sheng Serim: 8 bronze pieces. So that means the heavy shield and a javaline
Hope I don't have to throw more than one.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2014)

Updated character sheet!


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks good Voda, add him to the Rogue's Gallery page when you can. 

A couple comments for everyone:

The tribe (and most tribes) migrate(s) every three months with the seasons*. We will begin with the tribe in preparation for its next migration. I'd like to have an idea of where everyone is to start, so please answer whether or not your character is with the tribe to begin and how they were introduced to them if so. 

I'll have the Obsidian Portal site ready tonight, which should expand on life in the Valley, which may provide some expansion for backgrounds. I've seen some good hooks from you guys so far, and I hope to do them justice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome, added. 
As of where to start, I would like to begin alone and be found by the tribe, I grew fond with the idea, if its possible of course.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 19, 2014)

That works, just give an idea of how long it's been since the events with his former tribe.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2014)

Several months, perhaps a year or two? Enough to develop his Killer trait.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 19, 2014)

Still here...should have my character done tonight.  As for my character's relationship with the tribe, I'm thinking that she is a shaman or a shaman's student, taken in by the tribe after her first mentor was revealed to be evil-bad-Ice-Queen.  She gets ostracized for that association and her icy demeanor doesn't help anyone like her, but she has a gift for healing and other magics that makes her useful enough to keep around.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 19, 2014)

Voda, at least a year would probably be good, mostly this helps for figuring out what happened with his old tribe should you encounter them.

MV, it would be likely for her to fall under the Priestess/Gyoja, who would aid her with helpful and divine-type magic. If she has retained any of the type of magic your former mistress taught, this would be best kept secret. The Gyoja may be aware, but would advise you to not practice for fear of the tribe turning against you.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2014)

Hm! I kind of want to redo Niraya's background a bit in that case, so we don't overstrain the 'we found someone and took them in' concept. Niraya can be a native of the village in this case; struggling to get along. It plays out very similarly to her earlier background except that she hasn't yet openly started using her magic yet, and hence is regarded with some superstition (for the weird stuff that is associated with her) but hasn't yet been forced to leave.

I figure she's left her parent's hearth, but her weirdness has meant that she hasn't yet been courted. So she's struggling along, trying to make a living with her animal handling skills while also trying to keep the peculiarities that surround her sufficiently quiet that the tribe doesn't turn against her.

So she still has the 'I have to prove myself' thing going...both for her own sake, because she wants more for herself than just training dogs and herding goats, as well as for the sake of ingratiating herself to the tribesfolk...to be so valuable to them that they will overlook the evil juju that comes bubbling out of her dreams.

Her magic consists entirely of summoning critters, who then do things for her. Even her normal spells take the form of 'summons' though that's purely a superficial effect. Mechanically they still function normally.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 20, 2014)

Campaign wiki is up at Obsidian Portal!

This covers quite a bit of life in the immediate area, and gives some information on important NPC members of the tribe. Feel free to establish relationships to them, tying in family lines, however you wish to handle that. 

Sorry about the background, vanilla OP only lets you pick a few options, and that was about as good as it got.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 20, 2014)

Preliminary background notes (will tidy up later when I do stats)...

Seerah was traded to the tribe from another tribe in exchange for a wife for Seerah's tribe's chieftain.  Seerah's old tribe's chieftain had lost his wife when he was forced to exile her for practicing forbidden magics.  She became the Ice Queen, but the chieftain kept that secret.  Seerah has also kept the secret for she learned much of what she knows about magic from she who became the Ice Queen.

Seerah's value was seen in her healing magic and herbal knowledge.  She thus spends much of her time with Rofna and Lif.

Seerah has many secrets, not just her association with the Ice Queen.  She lied to Hjalmofir when she told him she was unable to bear children and thus would make a poor wife to any man in the tribe.  In truth, she bears a secret love for Rofna, but has vowed to herself to never tell anyone, including Rofna herself.  Seerah also admires the matriarchal tribes she has heard of and thinks Dyrfinna would be a far better tribal elder, though she keeps those thoughts to herself.   Much of Seerah's magic is secret as well.  She uses her healing abilities for the tribe, but does not speak about what she learned from the Ice Queen.  Seerah has an intense curiosity about the forest pillar and the tower but, as with most things, she keeps those feelings secret.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 20, 2014)

Finished reading everything. Nice work man.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Voda, by the way, possible background suggestion.

[sblock=Voda Suggestion]
The rusted metal scimitar could be the evidence against you planted by the Gothi, Fafnarl. A couple of tribesman had recently disappeared on a fishing expedition; the blade was planted with the implications that you had sold them to the Orcs for a weapon to destroy the tribe, your past heresies certainly not helping your case against the priest who claimed you would be their undoing.[/sblock]

Looks nice so far MV, when you clean that up, make sure to give me an idea of how long Seerah has been with Hjalmofir's tribe. Mainly just to work out how familiar the tribe is with you and how much might have changed with your former tribe should you run across them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 21, 2014)

I like that, I'll incorporate it


----------



## Axel (Feb 22, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

I'm really struggling to get a clear hour to work on my pc, sorry. Had all Friday night clear, and unexpected guests dropped around just as I was booting up the laptop. Some times you just can't win...

Best chance for a detailed post is probably Monday morning my time (GMT+8), before work. Sorry for the hold ups.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 22, 2014)

No problem Axel, wasn't planning to get the initial game post until Monday evening, so no real hold-up.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 22, 2014)

Pretty much the same deal on my end.  Sunday night most likely.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok guys, we'll get started as soon as Axel and MV are ready with their characters and Shayuri has revised her bio, and also before we get going, could everyone make a d100 and 3 1d20 rolls for me?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2014)

I've changed Niraya's background already. Er...not sure if it's changed on her sheet though. I'll fix that tonight if it's not. The background change doesn't alter the possibility of a PC relation, if that's still something that's of interest. In fact, arguably it makes it easier to work in.

Rolls:
1d100: 20

The 1d20's are 18, 9, 19.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4409579/


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2014)

19, and 5, 7 and 10


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 24, 2014)

Here we go...

[sblock=Seerah]

Race: Human
Class: Witch
Alignment: N
Level: 1

Str: 10 +0
Dex: 14 +2
Con: 12 +1
Int: 16 +3
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 13 +1

BAB: +0
CMB: +0

AC: 12
CMD: 12

Fort: +1
Ref: +2
Will: +4

Hit Points: 10

*Racial Traits*

+2 Intelligence
Size: Medium
Speed: 30
Bonus Feat: 
+1 Skill Point per Level
Languages: Common, +3
Favored Class: Witch (+1 skill point per level)

*Class Features*

Proficiences: All simple weapons
Patron: Endurance
Hexes: Healing (as Cure Light Wounds, once per creature per 24 hours)

*Familiar*

Asra, Lynx (stats as standard cat)

HP: 5
AC: 15
Natural Armor: +1
Int: 6

+3 Stealth
Alertness
Share Spells
Empathic Link

1st Level Spells Known: Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Chill Touch, Charm Person, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement

*Spells*

Spell Save DC: 13 + spell level

Spells per Day: 3 Cantrips, 1 first (+1 from Intelligence)

Cantrips Typically Prepared: Touch of Fatigue, Detect Poison, Spark
Level 1: Chill Touch, Sleep

*Skills*

6 skill Points per Level. * = Class Skill

*Craft (Herbalism): +7 (+3 Int, +3 class skill bonus, +1 skill point)
*Heal: +6 (+2 Wis, +3 class skill bonus, +1 skill point)
*Knowledge (Arcana): +7 (+3 Int, +3 class skill bonus, +1 skill point)
*Knowledge (Nature): +7 (+3 Int, +3 class skill bonus, +1 skill point)
*Spellcraft: +7 (+3 Int, +3 class skill bonus), +1 skill point)
Stealth: +6 (+2 Dex, +3 familiar, +1 skill point)
*Survival: +6 (+2 Wis, +3 class skill bonus (house rule) +1 skill point)

*Feats*

Endurance
Toughness

*Traits*

Sacred Touch (stabilize as a standard action by touch)
Magic is Life (+2 saves vs death effects, auto stabilize while under the effects of a spell)

*Equipment*

Spear
A permanently frozen ice shard, stolen from her former mentor
A hand-crafted necklace, containing a lock of Rofna's hair
Traveling clothes
3 days of food
Vial of herbal medicine
7 bronze pieces
Waterskin
Belt
Backpack

*Background*

Seerah was traded to the tribe from another tribe in exchange for a wife for Seerah's tribe's chieftain. Seerah's old tribe's chieftain had lost his wife when he was forced to exile her for practicing forbidden magics. She became the Ice Queen, but the chieftain kept that secret. Seerah has also kept the secret for she learned much of what she knows about magic from she who became the Ice Queen.

Seerah's value was seen in her healing magic and herbal knowledge. She thus spends much of her time with Rofna and Lif.  She has been with the tribe for 5 winters now but is still considered a stranger by many due to her reclusive nature.

Seerah has many secrets, not just her association with the Ice Queen. She lied to Hjalmofir when she told him she was unable to bear children and thus would make a poor wife to any man in the tribe. In truth, she bears a secret love for Rofna, but has vowed to herself to never tell anyone, including Rofna herself. Seerah also admires the matriarchal tribes she has heard of and thinks Dyrfinna would be a far better tribal elder, though she keeps those thoughts to herself. Much of Seerah's magic is secret as well. She uses her healing abilities for the tribe, but does not speak about what she learned from the Ice Queen. Seerah has an intense curiosity about the forest pillar and the tower but, as with most things, she keeps those feelings secret. 

Seerah was initially taught in the ways of the Plague but after parting ways with her former mistress, sought out a new patron, one that would be of benefit to herself and her new tribe.  Asra came to her a few days after Seerah pledged herself to enduring the harsh environment her new tribe calls home.[/sblock]

Let me know if I missed anything.  First time creating a Pathfinder character in a few months.

Rolls...

1d100, 1d20, 1d20, 1d20=[29], [10], [6], [14]


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks good for the most part, I need AC on Seerah and the pet, along with CMB, CMD for Seerah. You can also take light armor from the starting equipment list if you want.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think witches can wear armor without messing up their spellcasting though.

With that in mind, you may want to start with Shield or Mage Armor, just in case.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 24, 2014)

Ah, yes, armor class.  Witches aren't proficient with armor, so I didn't list it.  AC and other stuff will be edited in shortly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2014)

Added a few bits to the background. 
I see you are working on the wiki, its pretty cool.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Voda, trying to get the PCs in there, so if anyone has a picture for their character, please post it. 

MV, your character looks good to go, please post it to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Axel (Feb 25, 2014)

*[OOC] The First Age of Man (Recruiting Now)*

Alright, finally made it. Sorry for the holdup. Long story involving incompetent people, twits for managers and a contract with liquidated damages for late delivery...

[sblock= Tekai]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter (archer archetype)
Level: 1 (P6 system)
Experience: 0
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages: Common (illiterate)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 (+2) - 5
DEX: 18 (+4) - 10 + racial
CON: 14 (+2) - 5
INT: 10 (+1)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 8  (-1)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13/13 = 10 (level 1) + 2 (con) + 1(FC)
AC: 16 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 2 (armor)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 4 (DEX) +1 (BAB)

INIT: +4 = +42 (DEX)

BAB: +1 = +1 (Fighter 1)
CMB: +3 = +2 (STR) +1 (BAB)

Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +4 = +0 (base) + 4 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (WIS)

Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Melee:
Fist (non-lethal): ATK +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) | DMG = 1d3+2 (B), CRIT 20x2
Ranged:
Composite longbow: ATK +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) | DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT 19-20x2, range 110'
SPECIAL - Fragile.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to 1 ability score (Dex), included above
Medium creature
30' movement
Normal vision
Common languages
Bonus feat
+1 skill rank/level
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficient with all simple and martial weapons
Proficial with all armour and shields (incl. tower shields)
Bonus Combat Feat
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills, Feats & Traits]
Feats:
Racial - Point Blank Shot
+1 to attack and damage with ranged weapons against targets within 30'
Fighter 1 - Rapid Shot
Make 1 additional attack with ranged weapon when making a full attack.  All attack rolls that round take a -2 penalty.
1st lvl - Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)
+1 attack bonus when using a composite longbow
5th lvl - Two weapon fighting
Reduce penalties for 2-weapon fighting.
Traits:
1) Poverty Stricken
+1 trait bonus on survival checks, survival is always a class skill.

2) Highlander
+1 trait bonus on stealth checks, stealth is always a class skill.  Trait bonus increases to +2 in hilly or rocky areas.
Skill List:


```
Acrobatics            +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Appraise              +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff                 -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb                 +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Craft                 +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy             -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device        +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Disguise              -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist         +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Fly                   +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Handle Animal         -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Heal                  +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate            -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana)    +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng)   +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng)   +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History)   +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local)     +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature)    +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility)  +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes)    +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion)  +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics           +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception            +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform               -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession            +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride                  +5 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Sense Motive          +6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand       +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Spellcraft            +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth               +9 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +1 [trait] -0 [ACP]
Survival              +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +1 [trait]
Swim                  +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device      -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment           Weight
Leather armour      15 lbs
Composite longbow    2 lbs
- 40 arrows (stone)        4.5 lbs 
Traveller's Outfit   0 while worn
Backpack             2 lbs
- Hemp roap         10 lbs
- 3 days trail rations  3 lbs
Waterskin            4 lbs
 
 
Treasure: 3d4 bronze pieces
Total weight carried: 40.5 lbs (light encumberance.  >58 lbs is medium encumberance)
Maximum weight possible: 175 lbs[/sblock]
 
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 16
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 130 lbs
Hair Color: Pale brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Pale
Appearance:   Tekai is short, stocky and broad of shoulder.  Despite his short years his face is weather beaten, framed by a curly mop of hair (normally seen protruding from the base of a wollen cap) and a short beard.
 
 
Deamenaor: Tekai is always careful to give no cause for complaint, intuitively knowing he line between dutiful and rebellion.  His work is careful but rarely exceeds any standard higher than average unless he is inspired by something, or someone.  [/sblock]
 
[sblock=Background]
The circle of life will always continue.  Or at least that is what we are told.  Our tribes move in homage to the great circles, following Gaea's circles of snow, ice, sun and storm.  It has always been so, and probably always will be so.  Still, as my mother's son, I can't help but doubt in my mind.  There must be a better way!
 
I was born as the first son and third child of Iya.  As the only male, other than father, it was my work to find enough food for mother and my sisters.  Only then could I eat.  Life is hard, but we often eat well.  None of the tribe eat so well as we do.  I think it is my style.  I prefer to hunt alone and with a bow.  The patient man will get his desserts, father said often.  So I hide, and wait.  And things do come to me.  The other men prefer to chase their game shouting and laughing in groups.  They are lucky to catch a squirrel between them. 
 
My bow is my life.  Father taught me the ways of making the double curved bows of his tribe.  And arrows of course.  Of what use is a bow without arrows?  My double bow, Arfan, pulls harder than all other bows I have tried.  It is a fine weapon.  Sadly, father is lost now.  He was taken by Orcs, three winters past.  That winter was hard as my mother Iya's care fell to me.  She is ill.  I think it is a disease of the spirit, as her body is as strong as it will ever be for a woman her age.  Her mind was strong, once.  She taught me to listen, not hear as others do.  And see with all my senses, not just my eyes as others do.  And to think, though I find I am slow to reach a point she could reach quickly.  Perhaps it is my patience again.
 
My sisters have taken husbands now.  Both are good and true men, though poor providers by my standard.  I don't mind - it is a chance to see my nieces and newphew. 
[/sblock] [/sblock]
 
_____________________ 
This email and all attachments are confidential. For further important information about emails sent to or from GHD or if you have received this email in error, please refer to http://www.ghd.com/emaildisclaimer.html
_____________________ 
This e-mail has been scanned for viruses
```


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks great Axel, get him posted to the Rogue's Gallery, I'll get the IC thread going in a little bit.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 25, 2014)

Alright guys, game has started here.

Axel, you probably missed this somewhere a few posts back, could you make a 1d100 and 3 separate d20 rolls, please? 

There's a little more background to do, that will get filled in over the week, I'll also be giving a bonus trait to each character based on their background.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2014)

Great! I've grown anxious. Posted already.


----------



## Axel (Feb 26, 2014)

Agreed, totally cool background and mythology.

Rolls are 
51
6
1
10

Bodes well...


----------



## Axel (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh noes! Is Seerah a vegan lesbian still in the closet? In a survival game?! Egads...the one I know is prickly enough in the real world!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Heh, not Vegan, no.  She just considers predators to be better than most humans she's met.    She gladly eats rabbit, deer, etc.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2014)

And, of course, men who don't know their place. (^_^)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> And, of course, men who don't know their place. (^_^)




  She's not a man-hater.  She's just a bit out of sorts at the moment and Tekai is getting the brunt of it (unfortunately for him).


----------



## Axel (Feb 28, 2014)

If ever there was a campaign where men who don't know their place get eaten, this one's it!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2014)

Beetlejuice, beetlejuice, Beetlejuice! 

Erhm, I mean Therion, Therion, Therion!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2014)

Hee hee. Thrice-repeated invocations have a longer history than that you know.

*pout*

(^_^)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2014)

Quick question just to make sure I understand correctly.

Did Niraya begin her summoning in time to take part in the combat right away, or do a few rounds need to go by first? The impression I had was that the warning came in time, due to some perception checks.

[sblock=A possible pic for Niraya]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, the summoning was completed in time, the three in the cart saw the ambush just in time to prepare themselves with Niraya doing well enough that she should have had time to summon, the NPCs still had initiative in the surprise round.


----------



## Axel (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry, been out with gastro 3 days. IC post tomorrow morning, 12 hrs or so


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 12, 2014)

So yeah, I debated for a while whether or not that seventh Orc would make combat too much, I really didn’t expect it to be a cakewalk, but I also only rolled above an 8 four times in that whole period, surprisingly two involved a crit on poor Sialfi (I also hit a horse and made a Handle Animal roll, whoo). At least now we have a near death tribesman, an outsider stumbling into the mix (Sheng’s not deliberately being ignored by Inguar, his instinct is to bring the person he knows can heal), and the “demon” among the group to resolve within basically the first 15 minutes of a game, not to mention a pile of dead Orcs. How fun.  


Anyway, wanted to get some combat feedback from you guys. 


Does a gridless system work for everyone? 


I’m also thinking about going with a group initiative rather than individual to speed up combats a little, thoughts?


Anything else you guys liked/disliked/wasn’t done but believe would improve things?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2014)

I prefer gridless, in general, in PBP...but it's not always feasible. In particular, if we as a party start using a lot of positioning tricks and tactics, we may eventually want or need a map, but for simple battles it speeds things up a lot for the GM not to rely on one.

I think as long as you're fairly generous about telling us about positional possibilities, like if we can flank or not, or where terrain features are, it'll be fine.

My only comment is that it was a little weird trying to figure out where the orcs were at first. It seemed like they ambushed us from a ways off, but then the folks rushing into melee were right on top of them...maybe in the initial post if you give a little breakdown like:

Orc 1: 30' away behind a boulder.
Orc 2: 25' away and 15' up on a cliffside throwing axes.

And so on. Just to give us a basic idea of how things stand without requiring a lot of overly-specific text in the description that might break up the narrative.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 12, 2014)

I much prefer gridless (both in PbP and tabletop) so no worries here.  This is a "my character" thing - I appreciate the fact that I wasn't the "combat medic" during the battle,  but the healer afterward.  Its my preference when it comes to playing healer types and I am thus well pleased so far.


----------



## Axel (Mar 12, 2014)

I like grid less for PbP too. It reduces opportunities for "gaming" the board. In some circumstances it may be warranted though they should be obvious from the start. Grid less also helps the "theatre of the mind"!

Some additional quantitative information on distances would be handy. At low-ish levels, spell range can be a huge difference between good or otherwise outcomes (short range spells are >> medium range). From Tekai's perspective it will help with guessing whether to take range penalties or to delay, as well. 

For a first combat encounter with a new party, this one wasn't too bad. The party as a whole rolled quite high, which skewed the outcome to a massacre (Tekai hit 4/4 needing 9's to hit, for example). Invert the rolls and it would be a very different outcome. 

Group initiative I find only really works with mega-battles, but my DMing experience is wholly based on tabletop. For PbP it could work, and reduce the three day wait for one person. Try it and see?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 12, 2014)

I second Shay, a grid might come in as necessary if there are a lot of hazards, and complicated terrain layout. Otherwise I can work gridless given that the distances and positions are clearly detailed. 
As for initiatives, You could roll only one initiative for the enemies, and the PCs who roll above go first and the one who rollled bellow go after the enemies, after the first round the PCs who rolled first will also go, so you can consider them as one group. Example:

1st round:
-Quick PCs
-Enemies
-Slow PCs + 2nd round quick Pcs
-Enemies
-Slow PCs + 3rd round quick Pcs
-Enemies

and so forth


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll give you guys a better idea of location of things in the future, but I was also allowing for you guys to help define the terrain (Tekai getting behind a tree, Sheng's trail, so on).

I think we'll try Voda's suggestion, I had done group initiative for all NPCs involved.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 16, 2014)

The character interaction in this group is pretty freaking awesome so far.    In some games it feels forced at first, but not this one.


----------



## Axel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sometimes characters just seem to fit. 

And I think we're probably all a bunch of crusty oldies compared to the usual crowd.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey now, who are you calling crusty?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2014)

Axel said:


> And I think we're probably all a bunch of crusty oldies compared to the usual crowd.




 so true


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 17, 2014)

Quick request for the DM - Could we get a link to the campaign wiki in the first post of this thread, the IC thread, or your sig please?  I wanted to look something up and had to go digging through this thread to find it.  Thanks.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 17, 2014)

Link in first post of both threads and a convenient link to them edited into my last post.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 17, 2014)

Piston Honda said:


> Link in first post of both threads and a convenient link to them edited into my last post.




Groovy!  Thanks!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 17, 2014)

I have just been laid off and am suddenly unemployed.

I will try to keep up but there will likely be sporadic periods of no posting from me.

Just FYI.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2014)

Oof! So sorry to hear it!

Good luck to you! Hopefully it will wind up being a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2014)

That's a low hit, hope you find something soon.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 17, 2014)

Ouch, sucks to hear. Best of luck.


----------



## Axel (Mar 17, 2014)

Buggery and damnation. Annoying how it's the employees who wear the brunt if management's failure to adapt...

Good luck!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2014)

Saw this video some time ago, and now that I watched it again makes me remember the game, has certain common feel. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVzljDmoPVs&feature=kp
The woman could be a breathless shapechanger.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2014)

Feeling like the Yeti right now


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2014)

Just don't offer yellow snow cones. That would be awkward...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2014)

Axel said:


> Just don't offer yellow snow cones. That would be awkward...




Awkward and hilarious!


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 21, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> Saw this video some time ago, and now that I watched it again makes me remember the game, has certain common feel.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVzljDmoPVs&feature=kp
> The woman could be a breathless shapechanger.




Is it too late to go back and make the Breathless a dance crew? They can use the video stuff and be dubstepmancers.


----------



## Axel (Apr 1, 2014)

Heading away for my best mate's wedding over the weekend. A bunch of us renting a big house in Margaret River for a few days. Lots of booze, like old times (except the kids are coming, and are merciless to my hangovers...).

Likely to be MIA until Monday morning. Have fun!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like you'll be having more fun than most of us.


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 2, 2014)

Gonna go ahead and let everyone know, I'll be moving in three weeks, so my posting might be a bit infrequent while I'm caught up in all that.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 6, 2014)

Bump...

Piston Honda, how goes the moving?


----------



## Piston Honda (May 9, 2014)

Move was successful, thanks. Getting used to my new surroundings is eating a lot of my free time for now. Job search still ongoing?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 9, 2014)

It is, though I had an interview with Steve Jackson Games yesterday that went pretty well.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2014)

Ooo...that would be a sweet job!


----------



## Piston Honda (May 9, 2014)

Oh neat, best of luck with that.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 26, 2014)

This is definitely the most fun I've had with a game I wasn't DMing in a while, but I need to take some time away from the internet and refocus my priorities.

Thanks for having me and feel free to NPC Seerah (she's shifted her somewhat obsessive potential love interest to Niraya now).


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2014)

Doh! Any idea how long you might be?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 26, 2014)

I'm honestly not sure.  I have a few freelance opportunities to pursue and I need to focus my creative energy if I want to make them work.  Plus, the job search continues and there are various personal matters to attend to.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2014)

Understood. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2014)

Hope everything works out well


----------



## Axel (May 28, 2014)

Me three! Good luck fighting the 12HD real-life monster, and it's summoned ally the 8HD mortgage monster.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 28, 2014)

Luckily (???) I don't have a mortgage.  Or a house.  Or a car.  Just a mountain of student loan debt.


----------



## Axel (May 28, 2014)

I have a mortgage. It sucks... And I had both a mortgage and repaying student debt for a few years (finally paid out when I was 30...). Maybe mortgage gone by the time I'm 40? Let you know...

Money and income problems suck. Good luck fixing them.


----------



## Piston Honda (May 29, 2014)

Sucks to hear MV, good luck with everything though, Seerah will be NPC’d, and you are definitely always welcome back.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2014)

> Raomohr looks at him as well. “We took in one of the survivors of that attack, Olgrid, buried her six days ago. Poor girl was barely coherent for the first month. Told us she didn’t see much, just ran with her husband, he died protecting her. Then a month ago, we met another man from her tribe named Ronvarl, he had been badly wounded fighting the Orcs. When he came to, the settlement was ablaze, bodies, everything. He did not stay long though, just seemed content to know that someone from his tribe survived. That one seemed unlikely to settle down.”




Not sure I'm understanding this correctly: Does it mean that Sheng's tribe was attacked and massacred?


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 4, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> Not sure I'm understanding this correctly: Does it mean that Sheng's tribe was attacked and massacred?




From what Raomohr knows, they were attacked, and there are only two *known* survivors. Prior to Sheng's exile, this had not happened.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry for the huge delay! Had a boat accident last week and computer access has been sporadic at best since. I'm back n track now.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 18, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> _Still amazed they beat my 19 AC, these things are nasty!_




It did make sure I couldn't confirm the crit.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay leveled up. Added the Mending cantrip and the Mount spell. Because this is the first setting I've played in where Mount is actually a pretty good spell.  4 hours of having a horse per casting. Not too shabby. BAB increase in both forms, and a pretty decent hit point roll make her fairly tough. Eidolon form gets more HP and an AC boost. With Mage Armor, she sports AC 21 in her Eidolon. Claws boosted in damage to do 1d6 base, giving her a mean punch too. 

Future planned evolutions include a tail and a stinger for that nice 3rd primary attack, reach on the tail, and then some wings. Going for a Starcraft 2 Kerrigan thing, I think. (^_^)

2nd level character sheet:

*Niraya*
Female Human Summoner 2
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common

Statistics
Str: 08 (-1)  
Dex: 14 (+2) 5
Con: 16 (+3) 5
Int: 10 (+0) 
Wis: 12 (+1) 
Cha: 16 (+3) 10

Hit Points: 19

[sblock=HP rolls]lvl 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4607624/[/sblock]

Armor Class: 12 (10 + 2 Dex)
Initiative: +2
BAB: +1
CMD: +0
Speed: 30'

Saves
Fort: +3
Reflex: +2
Will: +4

Melee: 
Ranged: 

Trait:
Frontier-Forged: +1 Perception, +1 Survival checks to find food in wild
Convincing Liar: +1 Bluff, Bluff is class skill

Feats
Class: Light armor, Simple weapons
B Spell Focus: Conjuration
1 Augment Summons

Racial Abilities
+2 Con
Bonus Feat
Extra Skill points
Favored Class: Summoner
- +2 skill point

Class Abilities: Synthesist Summoner
Cantrips
Eidolon
Fused Link (caster can sacrifice HP to prevent damage to it)
Summon Monster 1 (Std action, 3+3/day)

Skills 
Bluff +9 (2 rnk + 3 cha + 3 class + 1 trait)
Handle Animal +8 (2 rnk + 3 cha + 3 class)
Perception +4 (2 rnk + 1 wis + 1 trait)
Survival +6 (2 rnk + 1 wis + 3 class) +1 to find food

Languages: Common

Spellcasting (Summoner CL2, DC13)
Spell slots
1 - 3

Known
0 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Guidence, Mending
1 Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mount

Weapons
Shortspear

Armor
Leather Armor

[sblock=Eidolon Form]
Medium Bipedal Outsider
Temp HP: 17
AC 17
Fort +4 Ref +2 Will +4
Move 30
Init +1
Str 19, Dex 13, Con 13
Special Qualities
- Darkvision 60'
- Share Spells
- Evasion

Attacks
- Claws, +6/+6, 1d6+4/1d6+4

Evolutions (4ep)
Limbs
- Arms (free)
- Legs (free)
Claws (free)
Ability Increase (Str), 2
Improved Natural Armor, 1
Improved Damage (Claws), 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 15, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Future planned evolutions include a tail and a stinger for that nice 3rd primary attack, reach on the tail, and then some wings. Going for a Starcraft 2 Kerrigan thing, I think. (^_^)




That should sufficiently terrify everyone and everything you meet.

Looks good, and a convenient extra temporary mount.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2014)

Also dramatically simplifies the task of finding a good avatar pic. 

And correct me if I'm wrong, but the horse summoned by Mount doesn't -have- to be ridden. It's just a regular light horse, which can be used for anything a light horse can be used for (except eating I guess). So it could carry supplies, or pull the wagon...


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking over it, the light horse can carry and presumably pull a load, it will be better than one draft horse alone.


----------



## Axel (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks frightening! I'm heading off for a week's holiday tomorrow. Possible occasional drop ins, but not expecting to be regularly available until Mon 25th.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2014)

Sheng is leveled up in the RG!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm eager to continue


----------



## Axel (Aug 28, 2014)

Good thing we did then! 

Finally posted Tekai's level up. Archer archetype gets +1 perception and +5' range increment in lieu of bravery. 

Took deadly aim as a feat (power attack for ranged weapons). Rolled a 1 for HP. I hate rolling for hit points...worst part of the game.


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 18, 2014)

Just for a head's up, I will be out of town as of Saturday through the next week.


----------

